# Caynarachi Fantastica



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Is anyone besides myself, and UE having any luck breeding these?? Decided to take a look in their tank today..found 5 fert eggs, and some tadpoles already in the broms! I'm very stoked, even more so considering I had not seen the male or the female for at least 5 months..lol I think I caught her feeding another tad in a brom up on top, but sadly I cant get a good view of that particular brom :/
I also found 3 tads in my Benedicta tank, and 6 eggs that have developed tads!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

no one has any luck breeding these guys..?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a probable pr where I may see either about once a week; if I'm lucky. And if they see me they bolt. I just throw in food and hope they're eating it. While they're a cool frog, I'm having a little remorse. For what they cost there's a lot of other frogs I could've gotten that aren't so elusive.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> I have a probable pr where I may see either about once a week; if I'm lucky. And if they see me they bolt. I just throw in food and hope they're eating it. While they're a cool frog, I'm having a little remorse. For what they cost there's a lot of other frogs I could've gotten that aren't so elusive.


Once a week? Luck you! Same thing happens with mine, They see me and theyre gone..Even though its really planted, it can be irritating sometimes to say the least.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

It actually may be longer than a week in between sightings. I never really pay much attention. When I do see one it's like someone just busted open a piñata. They were pretty outgoing initially but in a week they became more reclusive. Of the two, I see the 'female' more often than the male. 

The first person to keep them must've named them 'fantastica' for that sporadic sighting. "Oh look! They're visible! Fantastic!"


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

That is the way my Lowland fants use to be. Once their tank is set up properly they become much more bold.

Try making a dense canopy. The less light reaching the viv floor the better.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Same, I seen mine on daily basis for the first 2-3 months..the last 5 though..the most I see is their poop, lets me know something is in there at least. lol. Hopefully I'll start seeing them more often now, that theyre breeding. I never even heard any form of calling from the tank either..either way i'm just stoked that 1. theyre actually alive. haha 2. I got some breeding going on! Hopefully the same happens with you shortly! You said you may have a 1.1?


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

thedude said:


> That is the way my Lowland fants use to be. Once their tank is set up properly they become much more bold.
> 
> Try making a dense canopy. The less light reaching the viv floor the better.


Yeah, thats how I have mine set up. Hows those Paru bro?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ilovejaden said:


> Yeah, thats how I have mine set up. Hows those Paru bro?


They are good! Growing quick and eating like crazy!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

ilovejaden said:


> You said you may have a 1.1?


It's Mark's best guess at a 1.1. Seems he's been pretty accurate so fingers crossed I've actually got 1.1.


----------

